# October 2021 Purchases



## thundercloud

Happy October 1st! Starting the thread for October purchases.


----------



## shopholicgirl

I’ll start off with this very cute purchase. It even came with a small box which I’ve never seen before.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Such a cutie!!! How much can you fit in it? I’m currently obsessed with micro bags.


----------



## speckle

Just picked this baby up today, NYC flagship store.


----------



## speckle

A better picture that shows the color a bit more. This is my first Chanel and I had no idea what I was doing when I went in to get it haha. The color is from 21B, did they just have this lying around in the store and nobody wanted it? I initially wanted a beige  color but then changed my mind and wanted a black, I think the SA laughed at me and was like you want what? There’s a huge waitlist. He said this was the only classic flap they had in the store, but I do love love love this color! Happy girl came home with her first classic flap


----------



## sweetpea_2009

speckle said:


> A better picture that shows the color a bit more. This is my first Chanel and I had no idea what I was doing when I went in to get it haha. The color is from 21B, did they just have this lying around in the store and nobody wanted it? I initially wanted a beige  color but then changed my mind and wanted a black, I think the SA laughed at me and was like you want what? There’s a huge waitlist. He said this was the only classic flap they had in the store, but I do love love love this color! Happy girl came home with her first classic flap
> 
> View attachment 5211562


What a beautiful CF!  Congrats!!


----------



## mariatd

speckle said:


> The color is from 21B, did they just have this lying around in the store and nobody wanted it?
> 
> View attachment 5211562


it was not a hyped up color and I totally missed it (due in part because I was on ban island after 21A).  The color is absolutely stunning in person!  I saw a pouch in that color and was upset I missed it that color coming out ….  Congratulations on a fabulous bag!


----------



## flyingfree27

speckle said:


> A better picture that shows the color a bit more. This is my first Chanel and I had no idea what I was doing when I went in to get it haha. The color is from 21B, did they just have this lying around in the store and nobody wanted it? I initially wanted a beige  color but then changed my mind and wanted a black, I think the SA laughed at me and was like you want what? There’s a huge waitlist. He said this was the only classic flap they had in the store, but I do love love love this color! Happy girl came home with her first classic flap
> 
> View attachment 5211562


Congrats on your first Chanel and welcome to the slippery slope where you will find lots of company on! Enjoy that luxurious lambskin!


----------



## Lookelou

speckle said:


> A better picture that shows the color a bit more. This is my first Chanel and I had no idea what I was doing when I went in to get it haha. The color is from 21B, did they just have this lying around in the store and nobody wanted it? I initially wanted a beige  color but then changed my mind and wanted a black, I think the SA laughed at me and was like you want what? There’s a huge waitlist. He said this was the only classic flap they had in the store, but I do love love love this color! Happy girl came home with her first classic flap
> 
> View attachment 5211562


I love this colour!  Congrats!  Everyone has black- yours is way more unique.  IMO this is a super versatile color that is classic enough to look on trend in years to come.  I think you could wear this color with anything that you would have worn a black bag with…such a good neutral but with oomph !  Enjoy- it’s just beautiful !!


----------



## JenJBS

shopholicgirl said:


> I’ll start off with this very cute purchase. It even came with a small box which I’ve never seen before.
> 
> View attachment 5210842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210844



Gorgeous!       Love the color, and the style!


----------



## hjspell

Bought silver ones the end of last month



Got this black one yesterday 



Love these mini camera bags!


----------



## nysurg

Just ordered this! Excited to finally get a 19 bag!!


----------



## flyingfree27

nysurg said:


> Just ordered this! Excited to finally get a 19 bag!!
> 
> View attachment 5212608


Pretty colour! Is that the light grey from last season or light blue from this season?


----------



## nysurg

flyingfree27 said:


> Pretty colour! Is that the light grey from last season or light blue from this season?


It's light purple and I believe it's from this season!


----------



## Deleted member 681277

hjspell said:


> Bought silver ones the end of last month
> View attachment 5212407
> 
> 
> Got this black one yesterday
> View attachment 5212409
> 
> 
> Love these mini camera bags!


Congrats! May I ask if it fits an iphone? thanks.


----------



## hjspell

ELIZAXUAN said:


> Congrats! May I ask if it fits an iphone? thanks.



Yes!


----------



## shopholicgirl

Chanellover2015 said:


> Such a cutie!!! How much can you fit in it? I’m currently obsessed with micro bags.


These are my necessities at the moment so for me, it fits a lot and have room for more. It does not fit a cardholder for sure. I posted a photo with a cardholder for comparison. I’ve seen other micro bags and bought and returned them because they won’t even hold my necessities. This definitely holds more. Hope this helps.


----------



## stylinchica

hjspell said:


> Yes!
> 
> View attachment 5212798


Thanks for sharing!  Great find!  Does it fit an iPhone pro max?


----------



## speckle

Lookelou said:


> I love this colour!  Congrats!  Everyone has black- yours is way more unique.  IMO this is a super versatile color that is classic enough to look on trend in years to come.  I think you could wear this color with anything that you would have worn a black bag with…such a good neutral but with oomph !  Enjoy- it’s just beautiful !!



This is so true! I'm super excited to wear it out with different outfits!


----------



## MissyHimeko

Just gotten the new caviar mini iridescent black during end September when 21K launched and here I am a few days later with a new purchase on 1st October.



With this, I might just have reached purse peace (uh… I mean wanting SLG like the vanity rectangle doesn’t count right?  ). I wanted the caviar back In March but was only offered the barbie pink one so I passed. Thankfully, after now owning more lambskin, I’m starting to appreciate it more and it is not as easily scratched as one might think so I’m actually still pretty happy with this.  Waiting to see how much pearl crush mini rectangle raised its price to in 22C to decide if I even still want it


----------



## Skylover

Bought on 30 sep. but received today. So consider oct purchase ? Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Katostar

Technically September purchase but unboxed today. Now they are cousins. Pearl crush 21B meets new Top Handle 21K


----------



## malinfluence

I wasn't expecting to make this many purchases from 21K but here we are! I'm on ban island until my birthday in April   Got extremely lucky with the mini 2.55 because I've been wanting a mini gray flap from Chanel.


----------



## Gabel

Bought in Germany. Will get shipped to my parents - so my mom has to do the inspection .
Can‘t wait until I can see it for myself.  (Not my picture but my bag)


----------



## Coach Superfan

hjspell said:


> Bought silver ones the end of last month
> View attachment 5212407
> 
> 
> Got this black one yesterday
> View attachment 5212409
> 
> 
> Love these mini camera bags!


oooh I've been wondering about these because I haven't been able to find any info on this on their website. What is the size and how hard were these to find?


----------



## Bridgidu

Two more Coco Crush rings and some accessories


----------



## demicouture

Bridgidu said:


> Two more Coco Crush rings and some accessories
> View attachment 5214244
> View attachment 5214245
> View attachment 5214246



Such great pieces!!


----------



## LQNT

Just purchase a small classic. My first chanel purchase 
Watch my unboxing





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## monkyjib

hjspell said:


> Yes!
> 
> View attachment 5212798


May I ask how long is the chain drop? Is it shorter than the WOC?


----------



## athousandmhiles24

hjspell said:


> Yes!
> 
> View attachment 5212798


How much is this camera bag?  such a beauty!!!


----------



## hjspell

athousandmhiles24 said:


> How much is this camera bag?  such a beauty!!!



$2450 USD + Tax


----------



## heyitswen

Husband's Anni & bday gift to me! Our bdays and anniversary are days apart.


----------



## elee12

My first new (not pre-loved) Chanel purchases! Both wallets are from 21K season. Im not 100% sold on the light blue wallet…I do love the color, but it’s a pretty big wallet. The medium black one is a pretty perfect size and I think I’d actually use that more. I kind of just bought what they had in stock that I liked . On the fence…should I keep or return?


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

elee12 said:


> My first new (not pre-loved) Chanel purchases! Both wallets are from 21K season. Im not 100% sold on the light blue wallet…I do love the color, but it’s a pretty big wallet. The medium black one is a pretty perfect size and I think I’d actually use that more. I kind of just bought what they had in stock that I liked . On the fence…should I keep or return?



Love the color, but I’d return if you don’t carry bigger bags that would fit it. The black is the perfect size.


----------



## starrysky7

monet_notthepainter said:


> Love the color, but I’d return if you don’t carry bigger bags that would fit it. The black is the perfect size.



agreed, big wallets can be such a burden lol


----------



## miss_mandee

elee12 said:


> My first new (not pre-loved) Chanel purchases! Both wallets are from 21K season. Im not 100% sold on the light blue wallet…I do love the color, but it’s a pretty big wallet. The medium black one is a pretty perfect size and I think I’d actually use that more. I kind of just bought what they had in stock that I liked . On the fence…should I keep or return?



Is the black one the medium with two card slots on each side?  If so, I have the same one and the ONE thing that bugs me is that you have to fold your bills.  I find that Chanel wallets tend to be more bulky so I am still looking for the perfect wallet which is compact but can still fit bills.  If you use smaller purses, I say return the large because the medium just fits in a mini classic rectangle.


----------



## Fiona Tan

hjspell said:


> Bought silver ones the end of last month
> View attachment 5212407
> 
> 
> Got this black one yesterday
> View attachment 5212409
> 
> 
> Love these mini camera bags!


what is the strap length? Any modelling shots? Thanks thanks.


----------



## h.cc.lover

Gorgeous 21K mini that I would have passed on if I had not seen it in person and tried it on.


Boots


----------



## Gabel

Just arrived  - apparently only 17 in the US  - feels very sturdy.


----------



## lsquare

Gabel said:


> Just arrived  - apparently only 17 in the US  - feels very sturdy.


Congrats! Love to see some mod shots too!


----------



## Gabel

lsquare said:


> Congrats! Love to see some mod shots too!


Thank you  I’ll post some once I’ll look as presentable as the bag


----------



## Mariambagaholic

my super cute card holder


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Finally got my hands on a navy blue CF! I’ve missed out on the past few seasons and my sweet SA made sure I was able to get the 21B one. So crazy that this bag from 21B collection just started showing up in boutiques recently. Quite the delay. Thanks for letting me share my new beauty!


----------



## Amortentia

Stumbled on these gorgeous black tweed flats, and I couldn’t resist. The picture doesn’t do them justice, they’ve got sequins throughout, which sparkle ever-so slightly.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Musicris

Just got my silver glittery card holder from 21K. It has rainbow holographic glitter in the leather! OMG is it so stunning! Zoom in and you can see the colors. It was hard to capture on camera. I’m so surprised no one is talking about this color!


----------



## Newbie2016

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Finally got my hands on a navy blue CF! I’ve missed out on the past few seasons and my sweet SA made sure I was able to get the 21B one. So crazy that this bag from 21B collection just started showing up in boutiques recently. Quite the delay. Thanks for letting me share my new beauty!


Love dark blues and navy!  
Which pictures are more accurate (the second two really show the blue). would love the color code if you have it…


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Newbie2016 said:


> Love dark blues and navy!
> Which pictures are more accurate (the second two really show the blue). would love the color code if you have it…


The darker picture was taken inside my bedroom.  Definitely under dim lights and looks more like black.  It is a true navy. I especially love the color in natural outdoor lighting.  Here is the pic that was sent to me by my SA which is closer to the true color and much better than my indoor photo LOL. Also pic of the tag.  Not to be an enabler but it’s beautiful and you should consider getting one


----------



## glitzgal97

Musicris said:


> Just got my silver glittery card holder from 21K. It has rainbow holographic glitter in the leather! OMG is it so stunning! Zoom in and you can see the colors. It was hard to capture on camera. I’m so surprised no one is talking about this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216363


I got this in the WOC and love it!!!!


----------



## barneybag

Musicris said:


> Just got my silver glittery card holder from 21K. It has rainbow holographic glitter in the leather! OMG is it so stunning! Zoom in and you can see the colors. It was hard to capture on camera. I’m so surprised no one is talking about this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216363


This is FAB!!


----------



## monkyjib

Musicris said:


> Just got my silver glittery card holder from 21K. It has rainbow holographic glitter in the leather! OMG is it so stunning! Zoom in and you can see the colors. It was hard to capture on camera. I’m so surprised no one is talking about this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216363


So pretty! I’m thinking of getting a mini camera bag in this leather but not sure if it’s too ‘loud’? It looks so glittery.. but perfect as an SLG.


----------



## monkyjib

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Finally got my hands on a navy blue CF! I’ve missed out on the past few seasons and my sweet SA made sure I was able to get the 21B one. So crazy that this bag from 21B collection just started showing up in boutiques recently. Quite the delay. Thanks for letting me share my new beauty!


What a lovely choice for a CF! Congrats!


----------



## monkyjib

Gabel said:


> Just arrived  - apparently only 17 in the US  - feels very sturdy.


Such an amazing color! Congrats!


----------



## Gabel

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Finally got my hands on a navy blue CF! I’ve missed out on the past few seasons and my sweet SA made sure I was able to get the 21B one. So crazy that this bag from 21B collection just started showing up in boutiques recently. Quite the delay. Thanks for letting me share my new beauty!


LOVE navy blue!! Congrats


----------



## lauangela

Just picked up this baby up today. In love with the material and color. It is a tweed in light gold hardware. Perfect for year round weather. Can’t wait to wear it for it!


----------



## Musicris

monkyjib said:


> So pretty! I’m thinking of getting a mini camera bag in this leather but not sure if it’s too ‘loud’? It looks so glittery.. but perfect as an SLG.


It’s actually pretty understated! It’s glittery but only in certain lights. In other light it just looks silver. It’s really cool!! I would love it in a bag! Then again, I’m kinda a sparkly bag kinda girl haha. But I think it would be stunning in the camera bag.


----------



## JoeyLouis

atlsweetpea11 said:


> The darker picture was taken inside my bedroom.  Definitely under dim lights and looks more like black.  It is a true navy. I especially love the color in natural outdoor lighting.  Here is the pic that was sent to me by my SA which is closer to the true color and much better than my indoor photo LOL. Also pic of the tag.  Not to be an enabler but it’s beautiful and you should consider getting one



Your navy bag is gorgeous!! Is it LGHW or SHW?


----------



## Tina_Bina

Bridgidu said:


> Two more Coco Crush rings and some accessories
> View attachment 5214244
> View attachment 5214245
> View attachment 5214246


 
you are very lucky with the beanie! My SA says it’s sold out


----------



## sweetpea_2009

JoeyLouis said:


> Your navy bag is gorgeous!! Is it LGHW or SHW?


Thank you! It is LGHW.  I actually like LGHW more than GHW.


----------



## BagLadyT

speckle said:


> A better picture that shows the color a bit more. This is my first Chanel and I had no idea what I was doing when I went in to get it haha. The color is from 21B, did they just have this lying around in the store and nobody wanted it? I initially wanted a beige  color but then changed my mind and wanted a black, I think the SA laughed at me and was like you want what? There’s a huge waitlist. He said this was the only classic flap they had in the store, but I do love love love this color! Happy girl came home with her first classic flap
> 
> View attachment 5211562


Stunning!


----------



## BagLadyT

Skylover said:


> Bought on 30 sep. but received today. So consider oct purchase ? Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5213925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213926



Lovely!


----------



## JoeyLouis

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Thank you! It is LGHW.  I actually like LGHW more than GHW.



Thanks! I prefer LGHW over GHW as well. I was wondering if they still make SHW with navy.


----------



## EmilyM111

I've flown to Berlin to get it


----------



## sweetpea_2009

JoeyLouis said:


> Thanks! I prefer LGHW over GHW as well. I was wondering if they still make SHW with navy.


Not sure about navy with SHW.  I feel like the past few seasons have been with LGHW.


----------



## apricus

After a lot of waiting my iri pink cch has arrived from the boutique  (technically a september purchase lol)


----------



## mariatd

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Not sure about navy with SHW.  I feel like the past few seasons have been with LGHW.



This season had the light blue in silver hardware.  I think SHW is 'rare' these days though...


----------



## Cassandra7695

Picked up this beauty yesterday at the Bellagio boutique


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

elee12 said:


> My first new (not pre-loved) Chanel purchases! Both wallets are from 21K season. Im not 100% sold on the light blue wallet…I do love the color, but it’s a pretty big wallet. The medium black one is a pretty perfect size and I think I’d actually use that more. I kind of just bought what they had in stock that I liked . On the fence…should I keep or return?


Congrats on your new additions, they are so beautiful!    
Could you please tell me the product number and the price of the black wallet? Is it Silver or gold HW? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NYCchihuahua

An impulse purchase as I didn’t get the small light purple I wanted   Fits my iPhone 13 mini & was sold!


----------



## Jill N

hjspell said:


> Bought silver ones the end of last month
> View attachment 5212407
> 
> 
> Got this black one yesterday
> View attachment 5212409
> 
> 
> Love these mini camera bags!


Hi. What fits in these camera bags. iPhone max and wallet etc? Thanks


----------



## vivaciousbev1

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Finally got my hands on a navy blue CF! I’ve missed out on the past few seasons and my sweet SA made sure I was able to get the 21B one. So crazy that this bag from 21B collection just started showing up in boutiques recently. Quite the delay. Thanks for letting me share my new beauty!


Love this navy! Looks like my 20c. Is a true blue navy but has a purple undertone. Ugh I love it


----------



## Harper Quinn

My new to me white classic flap. It’s from 2021 but I don’t know the season.


----------



## star_dust

New babies!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Love this navy! Looks like my 20c. Is a true blue navy but has a purple undertone. Ugh I love it


It is a great neutral for me and will fit very nicely into my wardrobe. Did you already post a pic of your 20C on this forum?  I've love to see it. I remember you having a gorgeous royal blue from earlier this year. I get a lot of joy seeing other people's beautiful bags!


----------



## baninny

h.cc.lover said:


> Gorgeous 21K mini that I would have passed on if I had not seen it in person and tried it on.
> View attachment 5215650
> 
> Boots
> View attachment 5215651


Those boots are gorgeous!! They’re on my wish list


----------



## LucyMadrid

speckle said:


> A better picture that shows the color a bit more. This is my first Chanel and I had no idea what I was doing when I went in to get it haha. The color is from 21B, did they just have this lying around in the store and nobody wanted it? I initially wanted a beige  color but then changed my mind and wanted a black, I think the SA laughed at me and was like you want what? There’s a huge waitlist. He said this was the only classic flap they had in the store, but I do love love love this color! Happy girl came home with her first classic flap
> 
> View attachment 5211562


Perfect color. It matches well with everything.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

atlsweetpea11 said:


> It is a great neutral for me and will fit very nicely into my wardrobe. Did you already post a pic of your 20C on this forum?  I've love to see it. I remember you having a gorgeous royal blue from earlier this year. I get a lot of joy seeing other people's beautiful bags!


I did indeed! It’s funny as I loved navy but never noticed the different shades of navy, and I love them with a purple undertone (like when they look like a blueberry). See! The last past few seasons (forgot the seasons code), but that was a bit more purple than mine. Love your shade though it’s gorgeous!! It definitely fits every outfit.


----------



## MissyHimeko

One week later and I’m back again! 21K has been an incredible one for me, my SA managed to get 3 bags for me already (it’s a battle here in Singapore to get popular bags). I sincerely hope he will stop giving me all the nice things cos I can’t seem to reject


----------



## MadamePosh

This baby came home to
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 me today. My first chanel in an iridescent color and my first bag ever in pastel color…very mixed feelings about it


----------



## Cintia

MissyHimeko
One week later and I’m back again! 21K has been an incredible one for me, my SA managed to get 3 bags for me already (it’s a battle here in Singapore to get popular bags). I sincerely hope he will stop giving me all the nice things cos I can’t seem to reject  
[/QUOTE]

That’s a gorgeous one ! Could you please tell me the references? Since I live in Brazil, I can only buy abroad! I’ll ask for my SAs in Miami and NY for a similar one! It is a mini coco handle?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Bought the iridescent purple coco. Love purple and couldn’t resist


----------



## charchar888

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Bought the iridescent purple coco. Love purple and couldn’t resist



Congrats!  Which boutique did you see it at?  I don't see a lot of purple iridescent handles.  Great elegant color.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

charchar888 said:


> Congrats!  Which boutique did you see it at?  I don't see a lot of purple iridescent handles.  Great elegant color.


I almost didn’t get it since I wear a lot of dark clothes, but goes well with the lighter clothes (it’s almost a neutral). I got it from NM Tyson’s!


----------



## gatorpooh

Happy National Handbag Day! Celebrating with this beauty 
21K Classic Flap White SHW


----------



## sweetpea_2009

vivaciousbev1 said:


> I did indeed! It’s funny as I loved navy but never noticed the different shades of navy, and I love them with a purple undertone (like when they look like a blueberry). See! The last past few seasons (forgot the seasons code), but that was a bit more purple than mine. Love your shade though it’s gorgeous!! It definitely fits every outfit.


Beautiful! Love your bag.  I'm partial to blues of any shade


----------



## ka3na20

My SA pulled it off even when she is on maternity leave!! She is the best!!! Paid via link. Picking it up later. Will post pics again once I get her.


----------



## ka3na20

Here she is


----------



## Tuned83

Harper Quinn said:


> My new to me white classic flap. It’s from 2021 but I don’t know the season.


Love the go cup. Will have to wait patiently until later today to see if DH wants one too before ordering...


----------



## WineLover

I haven’t purchased Chanel in awhile but have wanted a Boy for a long time so I splurged on this beauty this weekend.


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

So cute!!!! This one was offered to me but I couldn’t do the mini!  I like mine to be small or medium. Can you take photo of you holding it? 








apricus said:


> After a lot of waiting my iri pink cch has arrived from the boutique  (technically a september purchase lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217124


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Found the 21A dark brown 19 flat card holder! Plus also came across a 19B dark red/burgundy card holder as well! For once, Chanel CS was helpful lol


----------



## rebeday

ka3na20 said:


> Here she is


Love love this! So happy for you  I'm hoping to score the same soon!


----------



## apricus

BorntoRunandShop said:


> So cute!!!! This one was offered to me but I couldn’t do the mini!  I like mine to be small or medium. Can you take photo of you holding it?



Here’s a pic I took right after I opened the box! This is the small size (old mini, 2nd smallest size). This is the perfect size for me; fits my phone and is perfect crossbody length. Perhaps because I am short but the medium looks like I’m a kid wearing my mum’s purse haha


----------



## ka3na20

rebeday said:


> Love love this! So happy for you  I'm hoping to score the same soon!


.
Thank you. This is the only color I would buy for Chanel 19. It was this or nothing. I hope you get yours soon too!


----------



## serybrazil

Bought at the end of September but I had it held due to being on vacation and picked it up at the beginning of October


----------



## mbabm

Not from the current collection but I chanced upon this beauty. Lucky to have found my 21p brown!


----------



## tinyturtle

h.cc.lover said:


> Gorgeous 21K mini that I would have passed on if I had not seen it in person and tried it on.
> View attachment 5215650
> 
> Boots
> View attachment 5215651


Love your boots! Would you mind sharing the price?


----------



## jazzy1587

serybrazil said:


> Bought at the end of September but I had it held due to being on vacation and picked it up at the beginning of October
> View attachment 5220142


Gorgeous color...could you share the item number?


----------



## Zixi1000

21K purchase from Oct

The cf is truly a light purple but doesn’t show up well in photo unless the lighting is just right. I love it with navy and light blue/gray outfit.


----------



## jc3881

mbabm said:


> View attachment 5220285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not from the current collection but I chanced upon this beauty. Lucky to have found my 21p brown!



omg so pretty!! Congrats!! How did you find this beauty if you don’t mind sharing!


----------



## serybrazil

jazzy1587 said:


> Gorgeous color...could you share the item number?



hi, if im thinking serial #? 25633669, sorry im a dork when it comes to this


----------



## mbabm

jc3881 said:


> omg so pretty!! Congrats!! How did you find this beauty if you don’t mind sharing!


Thank you! Chanced upon it on fashionphile when it became 20% off.. plus used an extra 10% code they had for a day. Brought it down to retail price given their ridiculous markup. Happily paid for it since it was pretty much brand new/unused. It was a lucky find.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Musicris said:


> Just got my silver glittery card holder from 21K. It has rainbow holographic glitter in the leather! OMG is it so stunning! Zoom in and you can see the colors. It was hard to capture on camera. I’m so surprised no one is talking about this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216363



Never seen this before and I'm a sucker for anything holographic and iridescent. Do you have the product number and more details of which collection etc?


----------



## elee12

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats on your new additions, they are so beautiful!
> Could you please tell me the product number and the price of the black wallet? Is it Silver or gold HW? Thanks in advance!



Thank you! The one I bought was silver hardware, though I would have preferred gold. It cost $800 USD. I’m not entirely sure which the product number is but I think it’s: AP0226Y33351

I hope that helps!


----------



## Bridgidu

Received my reserved small brown 19 and baseball cap before birthday, couldn’t be happier


----------



## VainLlama

My first Chanel SLG!! Picked up the Classic Card Holder in black caviar with SHW from the Beverly Hills boutique and I'm in love


----------



## flyingfree27

mbabm said:


> View attachment 5220285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not from the current collection but I chanced upon this beauty. Lucky to have found my 21p brown!


That twilly is also a gorgeous perfect match. Enjoy!


----------



## monkyjib

I’ve been looking everywhere for this.
Finally scored one from my new & super sweet SA  21K SLG’s black caviar is amazing IMHO


----------



## Samanthalvoe

VainLlama said:


> My first Chanel SLG!! Picked up the Classic Card Holder in black caviar with SHW from the Beverly Hills boutique and I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 5221556


Congrats! This was my first Chanel slg too, but in ghw. I use it everyday


----------



## Km2181

My new fall/winter bag


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

elee12 said:


> Thank you! The one I bought was silver hardware, though I would have preferred gold. It cost $800 USD. I’m not entirely sure which the product number is but I think it’s: AP0226Y33351
> 
> I hope that helps!
> 
> View attachment 5221393


Great, thank you very much! It’s so beautiful


----------



## lilah1

monkyjib said:


> I’ve been looking everywhere for this.
> Finally scored one from my new & super sweet SA  21K SLG’s black caviar is amazing IMHO
> View attachment 5221837
> View attachment 5221838


So cute, congrats!!  
Could you please tell me the reference number?


----------



## monkyjib

lilah1 said:


> So cute, congrats!!
> Could you please tell me the reference number?


Thank you. I’m sorry in my country they always remove the tags! I have this pic I saw from a group (not my pic), which might me useful for you? I suspect this one might be LGHW though cuz it’s 21P (mine is SHW)


----------



## nat74

lilah1 said:


> So cute, congrats!!
> Could you please tell me the reference number?





monkyjib said:


> Thank you. I’m sorry in my country they always remove the tags! I have this pic I saw from a group (not my pic), which might me useful for you? I suspect this one might be LGHW though cuz it’s 21P (mine is SHW)
> 
> View attachment 5222213



Here’s the code.


----------



## Skylover

My second bag from 21k.


----------



## lilah1

nat74 said:


> Here’s the code.
> 
> View attachment 5222258


You're awesome,thank you!


----------



## Karacoco78

charchar888 said:


> Congrats!  Which boutique did you see it at?  I don't see a lot of purple iridescent handles.  Great elegant color.


Saks in NYC has it (as of Saturday!)


----------



## Karacoco78

NYCchihuahua said:


> An impulse purchase as I didn’t get the small light purple I wanted   Fits my iPhone 13 mini & was sold!


Is this the small size? So cute


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Karacoco78 said:


> Is this the small size? So cute


Extra small, I’m just very petite


----------



## asya.khan

Km2181 said:


> My new fall/winter bag


I really like this bag because it looks fuzzy and cosy Perfect for winter!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Karacoco78 said:


> Saks in NYC has it (as of Saturday!)


Iridescent or lilac? LOL I want the lilac too


----------



## NYCchihuahua

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Iridescent or lilac? LOL I want the lilac too


That’s where I got my extra mini, seemed I got the last CCH in lilac not sure about the iridescent


----------



## vivaciousbev1

NYCchihuahua said:


> That’s where I got my extra mini, seemed I got the last CCH in lilac not sure about the iridescent


They don’t have any more? I love the iridescent but I’m debating the lilac. Does the mini coco fit a lot?


----------



## NYCchihuahua

vivaciousbev1 said:


> They don’t have any more? I love the iridescent but I’m debating the lilac. Does the mini coco fit a lot?


Madison boutique had two also extra mini. I think Madison also had XS iridescent. Idk I have iPhone 13 mini and typically carry a key and my car holder and that’s it. Sometimes airpods. I believe normal size iPhone won’t fit


----------



## vivaciousbev1

NYCchihuahua said:


> Madison boutique had two also extra mini. I think Madison also had XS iridescent. Idk I have iPhone 13 mini and typically carry a key and my car holder and that’s it. Sometimes airpods. I believe normal size iPhone won’t fit


Do you have the code? I’d like to get one if possible.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Do you have the code? I’d like to get one if possible.


Pm me And I’ll try to remember to send before I go on my trip tomorrow


----------



## Bridgidu

Adding another coco crush to my collection! Hopefully these are my last purchases before cruise comes out lol


----------



## Karacoco78

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Iridescent or lilac? LOL I want the lilac too


Iridescent purple


----------



## Coach Superfan

My new to me iridescent black wallet. The color changes depending on the lighting and has subtle mermaid vibes  here are a few shots in different lighting.


----------



## Km2181

asya.khan said:


> I really like this bag because it looks fuzzy and cosy Perfect for winter!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## MamaGG

My new key ring holder  pics from my SA, but I already have it in my possession, just too lazy to take my own pics lol Didn’t really “need” it, but I’ve always wanted a Chanel key ring holder, so happy to have finally gotten one. Thx for letting me share!


----------



## mmmariexg

At the beginning of the year, I turned down an opportunity to buy the regular mini since I had just bought my medium CF. But I started looking at the mini again and realized how much I wanted it in my collection (especially before the dreaded price increase) soooo here she is!! 

It only took a couple days of stalking the store stock update forum to find a SA who had it available


----------



## lilah1

mmmariexg said:


> View attachment 5223346
> 
> At the beginning of the year, I turned down an opportunity to buy the regular mini since I had just bought my medium CF. But I started looking at the mini again and realized how much I wanted it in my collection (especially before the dreaded price increase) soooo here she is!!
> 
> It only took a couple days of stalking the store stock update forum to find a SA who had it available


What a beauty!! Congrats


----------



## Gabel

Last one for me from 21K   It’s done. Or isn’t it  …


----------



## yukongolden

Ohh that pink twilly with the blue is so nice!


----------



## Gabel

yukongolden said:


> Ohh that pink twilly with the blue is so nice!


Thank you


----------



## JJJ.

Thought this season wouldn't have anything that stood out to me since I'm not an iridescent or purple fan but I'm happy to have found two underdog beauties from 21K collection. I especially love the "Precious Lock" tweed bag. Been wanting a tweed in square shape but they always come out in rectangle minis only -- the CC lock is stunning in real life.


----------



## Deleted member 681277

JJJ. said:


> Thought this season wouldn't have anything that stood out to me since I'm not an iridescent or purple fan but I'm happy to have found two underdog beauties from 21K collection. I especially love the "Precious Lock" tweed bag. Been wanting a tweed in square shape but they always come out in rectangle minis only -- the CC lock is stunning in real life.


Nice picks, especially the tweed mini square. Do you mind sharing the code? Thanks.


----------



## idonothave1

I fell in love with the purple in 21k! I got the small/old mini Coco Handle, classic flap card holder, and 4-key ring holder. It’s so hard to capture the color in photos, but it is truly a lavender/lilac color, and it is not gray in real life!


----------



## JJJ.

ELIZAXUAN said:


> Nice picks, especially the tweed mini square. Do you mind sharing the code? Thanks.



Yes, it's AS2819B06765


----------



## danielledotgif

I had gone in today to "just look" at a mini CF but ended up leaving with this Boy wallet on chain in black caviar calfskin.


----------



## elee12

elee12 said:


> My first new (not pre-loved) Chanel purchases! Both wallets are from 21K season. Im not 100% sold on the light blue wallet…I do love the color, but it’s a pretty big wallet. The medium black one is a pretty perfect size and I think I’d actually use that more. I kind of just bought what they had in stock that I liked . On the fence…should I keep or return?



Took everyone’s advice after thinking and looking at it more, I knew I wasn’t really going to use it. Went to return it today and actually exchanged it for this caviar flat card holder with gold hardware! Which is what I had originally wanted in the first place, but they didn’t have the first time I went in! I’m happy to have something I’d been looking for and will actually use, and at less than half the cost of the wallet I’d previously bought! 

Question though, is it normal for new cardholders to look so loose and open in the middle compartment? It does ”tighten up” once I slip cards into the sides, but wanted to check if this is normal or a possible defect/used return. I’ve attached photos.


----------



## ka3na20

idonothave1 said:


> I fell in love with the purple in 21k! I got the small/old mini Coco Handle, classic flap card holder, and 4-key ring holder. It’s so hard to capture the color in photos, but it is truly a lavender/lilac color, and it is not gray in real life!


Lovely! May I ask if cards can fit on the left side slot? and if you could share the price as well.  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## artax

Nothing beats a classic! Bought the medium flap before it’s getting harder to get.. next to her small sis


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

elee12 said:


> Took everyone’s advice after thinking and looking at it more, I knew I wasn’t really going to use it. Went to return it today and actually exchanged it for this caviar flat card holder with gold hardware! Which is what I had originally wanted in the first place, but they didn’t have the first time I went in! I’m happy to have something I’d been looking for and will actually use, and at less than half the cost of the wallet I’d previously bought!
> 
> Question though, is it normal for new cardholders to look so loose and open in the middle compartment? It does ”tighten up” once I slip cards into the sides, but wanted to check if this is normal or a possible defect/used return. I’ve attached photos.


To me it looks totally normal - mine was the same and they did just get it in the day before, so it was definitely brand new. Imo it comes from the middle compartment getting stretched out by the authenticity card the the two black / white placeholder cards which they put inside (at least these three cards were put inside of mine).


----------



## Samanthalvoe

elee12 said:


> Took everyone’s advice after thinking and looking at it more, I knew I wasn’t really going to use it. Went to return it today and actually exchanged it for this caviar flat card holder with gold hardware! Which is what I had originally wanted in the first place, but they didn’t have the first time I went in! I’m happy to have something I’d been looking for and will actually use, and at less than half the cost of the wallet I’d previously bought!
> 
> Question though, is it normal for new cardholders to look so loose and open in the middle compartment? It does ”tighten up” once I slip cards into the sides, but wanted to check if this is normal or a possible defect/used return. I’ve attached photos.


Mine also looked like this brand new. Enjoy your new card holder! I love mine, I have the same exact one and have been using it daily since I purchased last month


----------



## famouslyme

monkyjib said:


> I’ve been looking everywhere for this.
> Finally scored one from my new & super sweet SA  21K SLG’s black caviar is amazing IMHO
> View attachment 5221837
> View attachment 5221838


Gorgeous slg! What are your thoughts on the 21k caviar vs past seasons?


----------



## famouslyme

Coach Superfan said:


> My new to me iridescent black wallet. The color changes depending on the lighting and has subtle mermaid vibes  here are a few shots in different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5223240
> 
> View attachment 5223241
> 
> View attachment 5223242


This is super gorgeous! May I know which season it's from? TIA.


----------



## Musicris

sweetlikechocolate said:


> Never seen this before and I'm a sucker for anything holographic and iridescent. Do you have the product number and more details of which collection etc?



sure! Here are the numbers:

21k NF773
O-card holder
Color: silvery 
$425


----------



## ODonnell_91

New to me 19B grey mini o case to match with my 19B grey mini 

Does anyone else like to get SLG’s to match with their bags?


----------



## MCBadian07

It was a milestone birthday for me this past Friday and I wanted to see if I could grab something from Chanel. I've been looking for a rectangle-ish wallet for a long time that just opens like a book - but they've discontinued that style apparently. The long wallets are not really my style anymore.
The SA that I dealt with was super sweet, patient and knowledgeable. She went above and beyond to find this wallet in the Black Caviar. I'm beyond ecstatic


----------



## fiantoduri

artax said:


> Nothing beats a classic! Bought the medium flap before it’s getting harder to get.. next to her small sis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225594


How do you like the medium compared to the small? I'm debating on which size to get between the two and am unsure which size is best for my frame (I'm 5'2").


----------



## Rockysmom

Hello TPF friends. I just ordered a black caviar WOC from Neiman Marcus and it came with no authenticity card and the bag has no date/serial code either. I messaged my SA and fear I got passed off a fake bag. I’m so worried. Is the date code somewhere else? I looked high and low but I only have a Boy WOC, Not a classic one so I don’t want so assume it should be in the same spot.


----------



## thundercloud

Rockysmom said:


> Hello TPF friends. I just ordered a black caviar WOC from Neiman Marcus and it came with no authenticity card and the bag has no date/serial code either. I messaged my SA and fear I got passed off a fake bag. I’m so worried. Is the date code somewhere else? I looked high and low but I only have a Boy WOC, Not a classic one so I don’t want so assume it should be in the same spot.


Gold colored metal plate inside with the serial number? Small SLGs still come w the card and sticker, but I think WOCs (like the bags) have the metal plate now.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/no-more-authenticity-cards.1042045/


----------



## idonothave1

ka3na20 said:


> Lovely! May I ask if cards can fit on the left side slot? and if you could share the price as well.  Thanks so much in advance!


My driver’s license fit in the left side slot because it is thinner than my credit cards which are too thick. Credit cards won’t work for that left slot, but thin paper cards or receipts would be best. The 4-key ring holder was $750 USD and the flap card holder was $550 USD (pretax).


----------



## Rockysmom

thundercloud said:


> Gold colored metal plate inside with the serial number? Small SLGs still come w the card and sticker, but I think WOCs (like the bags) have the metal plate now.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/no-more-authenticity-cards.1042045/


Thanks, I wish they would have communicated this to me. I feel like the resale value will be affected by this.


----------



## thundercloud

Rockysmom said:


> Thanks, I wish they would have communicated this to me. I feel like the resale value will be affected by this.


It started with 21A, so maybe your SA thought you knew already...


----------



## ka3na20

idonothave1 said:


> My driver’s license fit in the left side slot because it is thinner than my credit cards which are too thick. Credit cards won’t work for that left slot, but thin paper cards or receipts would be best. The 4-key ring holder was $750 USD and the flap card holder was $550 USD (pretax).



Thank you for taking the time to reply. It helps a lot since I am buying remotely and no time to check items instore. Thanks a lot!


----------



## danielledotgif

thundercloud said:


> Gold colored metal plate inside with the serial number? Small SLGs still come w the card and sticker, but I think WOCs (like the bags) have the metal plate now.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/no-more-authenticity-cards.1042045/


Yes, the WOCs have the metal plate now. Just bought one yesterday.


----------



## ka3na20

danielledotgif said:


> Yes, the WOCs have the metal plate now. Just bought one yesterday.



+1 Bought mine last month with metal plate.


----------



## thundercloud

ka3na20 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply. It helps a lot since I am buying remotely and no time to check items instore. Thanks a lot!


If you're asking about the 21K caviar key holder, I can fit a credit card and other items into the inside pocket. I carry a credit card and thin plastic health insurance card, plus a couple bandaids in that pocket.


----------



## ka3na20

thundercloud said:


> If you're asking about the 21K caviar key holder, I can fit a credit card and other items into the inside pocket. I carry a credit card and thin plastic health insurance card, plus a couple bandaids in that pocket.



Yay! Thanks so much!


----------



## thundercloud

ka3na20 said:


> Yay! Thanks so much!


You're welcome! I use it as my daily wallet. I love it!


----------



## xlalala123

Slowly building my collection of Chanel classics!  purchased this beauty and a pair of the classic beige/black ballerina flats this month.


----------



## ka3na20

thundercloud said:


> You're welcome! I use it as my daily wallet. I love it!



This is what I plan to use it for as well that's why I inquired if cards could fit. Thank you! Now its time to message my SA. haha


----------



## artax

fiantoduri said:


> How do you like the medium compared to the small? I'm debating on which size to get between the two and am unsure which size is best for my frame (I'm 5'2").


Hi! I love both! That’s why wanted to have both in my collection cause both are kind of different. The medium is the size to go if u want to have only 1. But the small has minimal longer chain.. I still love both crossbody..


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Musicris said:


> sure! Here are the numbers:
> 
> 21k NF773
> O-card holder
> Color: silvery
> $425



Thank you. I went to my local boutique of Saturday and they didn't have it or any other iridescent card holders. The SA told me that they had all sold out. So its likely that I'll never see it in the flesh yet alone get it.


----------



## Coach Superfan

famouslyme said:


> This is super gorgeous! May I know which season it's from? TIA.


Thanks! Pics still don't do it justice. This wallet is from 19S and the style # is A84403


----------



## lindamirella

Musicris said:


> Just got my silver glittery card holder from 21K. It has rainbow holographic glitter in the leather! OMG is it so stunning! Zoom in and you can see the colors. It was hard to capture on camera. I’m so surprised no one is talking about this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216363


 Do you mind sharing the code of this please ?


----------



## ElisaAnna

Not the best pic but got this beauty last weekend @ rue de cambon


----------



## Mandamanda

Musicris said:


> Just got my silver glittery card holder from 21K. It has rainbow holographic glitter in the leather! OMG is it so stunning! Zoom in and you can see the colors. It was hard to capture on camera. I’m so surprised no one is talking about this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216363


I got the same one - it’s so stunning in person!


----------



## Mandamanda

My second cardholder from 21K! I’m so in love with this color.


----------



## fairylady

Just got this bag, I’m so happy and excited to take her out! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DrTootr

Got this Chanel Flap Card Holder for my dear Mum's birthday earlier this year and later on decided to grab one for myself the other day  




I really rate this SLG so if anyones thinking of grabbing one I did a quick unboxing and review for reference x


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

I love everyone’s new purchases this month 

Classic white and 2.55 minis on my wishlist for long time, especially the leather/hardware combos.

Initially I wanted white caviar mini with silver hardware but 18B was the last collection released for caviar minis. Not waiting anymore especially mini price kept increasing.

Here’re my purchases from 21K 

Classic mini white shiny crumpled calfskin with silver hdw 
2.55 mini ruthenium aged calfskin with ruthenium hdw

Thank you for letting me share. 








Mini family


----------



## thundercloud

Jkfashionstyle said:


> I love everyone’s new purchases this month
> 
> Classic white and 2.55 minis on my wishlist for long time, especially the leather/hardware combos.
> 
> Initially I wanted white caviar mini with silver hardware but 18B was the last collection released for caviar minis. Not waiting anymore especially mini price kept increasing.
> 
> Here’re my purchases from 21K
> 
> Classic mini white shiny crumpled calfskin with silver hdw
> 2.55 mini ruthenium aged calfskin with ruthenium hdw
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5228313
> 
> View attachment 5228314
> 
> View attachment 5228315
> 
> 
> Mini family
> View attachment 5228323


Gorgeous minis!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

thundercloud said:


> Gorgeous minis!


Thank you!


----------



## GAN

Jkfashionstyle said:


> I love everyone’s new purchases this month
> 
> Classic white and 2.55 minis on my wishlist for long time, especially the leather/hardware combos.
> 
> Initially I wanted white caviar mini with silver hardware but 18B was the last collection released for caviar minis. Not waiting anymore especially mini price kept increasing.
> 
> Here’re my purchases from 21K
> 
> Classic mini white shiny crumpled calfskin with silver hdw
> 2.55 mini ruthenium aged calfskin with ruthenium hdw
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5228313
> 
> View attachment 5228314
> 
> View attachment 5228315
> 
> 
> Mini family
> View attachment 5228323


this is so pretty esp your mini reissue! I did not know it come n this gray metallic color and the hardware is rhw that makes it so unique as I hardly see mini with rhw these day.  I recently bought mine exact design but in black with aged gold hardware.
Really love this combo! thank you for sharing


----------



## tjkcrs

Couldn't pass up this shimmery, silvery SLG that literally reminded me of the holographic scales on Rainbow Fish when it catches the light at just the right angle!

In natural light:



At just the right angle:



And thanks to the macro function on the iPhone 13 Pro, here's a SUPER close up of the holographic shimmer.


----------



## Gabel

I just did it. The price increase rumors made me do it.  (Picture from SA). 
Don‘t want to pay $1,000 more in a year from now.


----------



## MCBadian07

She finally arrived after a week! A pleasant surprise from Chanel with a free holiday make up bag.

The Calendar is definitely a collectors piece and I'm a little disappointed the actual box is pressed cardboard and not acrylic/plastic considering the cost in Canadian. She'll sit pretty with my black lacquer box though


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

GAN said:


> this is so pretty esp your mini reissue! I did not know it come n this gray metallic color and the hardware is rhw that makes it so unique as I hardly see mini with rhw these day.  I recently bought mine exact design but in black with aged gold hardware.
> Really love this combo! thank you for sharing


@GAN - Thank you! Reissue mini also in purple with silver hw this season.
Congrats on yours! Classic and timeless.


----------



## LilyLA

My October purchase! I didn’t think I would get her through this particular store- because the waitlist was long and I don’t have a purchase history with this boutique…but I think they carried through the waitlist for 21p, which worked out in my favor. It was definitely a surprise when i saw the text! She’s so cuddly


----------



## princess-aurora

Finally got my hands on the iridescent light blue flap cardholder. The color is ridiculously stunning in person and the calfskin feels like a dream!!! I had to remind myself this is a gift for my best friend but asked my SA to please find another for me ASAP lol


----------



## h.cc.lover

Small lambskin boy with ghw from Rue Cambon. My first white box.. love it!


----------



## beansbags

MCBadian07 said:


> She finally arrived after a week! A pleasant surprise from Chanel with a free holiday make up bag.
> 
> The Calendar is definitely a collectors piece and I'm a little disappointed the actual box is pressed cardboard and not acrylic/plastic considering the cost in Canadian. She'll sit pretty with my black lacquer box though



Is there any way to preserve it? Super cute display!


----------



## MCBadian07

beansbags said:


> Is there any way to preserve it? Super cute display!


I'll have to find like an acrylic box or something that will fit it. It's like so huge it's almost comical if you had an actual No.5 bottle to compare it to. I may want to modify it and like put a mirror inside.


----------



## littletsum

Got this beauty from 21K.
I hope it's not too hard to maintain!


----------



## famouslyme

I couldn't believe my luck when my SA told me they had the Boy wallet in stock! SLGs are so hard to come by these days. Super glad to welcome this baby into the Chanel family (my first caviar item from the brand).


----------



## monkyjib

My first iridescent treat. Look how wonky the base is..lol!


----------



## Cashmere87

Bought my first Chanel bag. #mediumclassicflap


----------



## vivaciousbev1

idonothave1 said:


> I fell in love with the purple in 21k! I got the small/old mini Coco Handle, classic flap card holder, and 4-key ring holder. It’s so hard to capture the color in photos, but it is truly a lavender/lilac color, and it is not gray in real life!


Question - when did you receive your lilac coco? I was looking for one forever.


----------



## eggz716

Love this classic medium wallet I just picked up! makes me smile each time i look at it! Doggie doesn‘t seem to care :/


----------



## desertchic

My new 21K so black coco handle  (huge thanks to @nat74 for helping me find it)


----------



## kairuna

Crossed off a major item on my wishlist! I’ve been wanting a fine jewelry bracelet for a while now, and finally got myself one for my birthday this month. I’d been looking at different brands (cartier, hermes, etc) and metal colors for a while, and eventually decided on the chanel coco crush in beige gold.

For reference, my wrist is 13.5cm and I’m wearing a size xs

I’ve only had it for a little over a day but I am so happy with my bangle It brings me so much joy to look down and see it on my wrist. I’m hoping to wear it for many years to come! I did a little photoshoot with it today. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## CPA

Coco handle blue.


----------



## fiantoduri

kairuna said:


> Crossed off a major item on my wishlist! I’ve been wanting a fine jewelry bracelet for a while now, and finally got myself one for my birthday this month. I’d been looking at different brands (cartier, hermes, etc) and metal colors for a while, and eventually decided on the chanel coco crush in beige gold.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is 13.5cm and I’m wearing a size xs
> 
> I’ve only had it for a little over a day but I am so happy with my bangle It brings me so much joy to look down and see it on my wrist. I’m hoping to wear it for many years to come! I did a little photoshoot with it today. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5231855
> 
> View attachment 5231856
> 
> View attachment 5231859
> View attachment 5231860
> 
> View attachment 5231865
> 
> View attachment 5231862


What made you decide on the coco brush bracelet over Cartier and Hermes?


----------



## kairuna

fiantoduri said:


> What made you decide on the coco brush bracelet over Cartier and Hermes?


Some of the other ones I was looking at specifically were the small JUC with diamonds, regular love, and rose gold CDC. It ended up being more of a process of elimination based on look and how well it fit into my lifestyle

JUC: Don't like how to regular sized one looks on me, but small juc doesn't feel substantial on its own. Also worried about issues people have mentioned on the cartier thread about catching on things and bending out of shape. Decided I wanted a bangle for my first bracelet, and might consider a small juc down the line for stacking

love: Beautiful bracelet, but wanted something that's easy to get in and out of. I didn't like the cartier rose gold as much as chanel's beige gold, and have heard the rose gold turns more yellow over time. Not a fan of yellow gold on me

CDC: really love the cdc design but felt like it's a bit too edgy for my daily style.

It was kind of a hard decision because I do really like all of them but, I felt like the coco crush felt the most me in terms of style. The beige gold is really stunning in person and I adore the scallop detail. It feels simple and timeless without feeling generic. I like that it's easy to remove on my own, and like that it's not too recognizable outside of chanel lovers. Ultimately, it really came down to how I felt when wearing it, and when trying them on the coco crush made me feel the most pretty and happy. Chanel is my favorite luxury brand and has been since I was younger and getting into fashion, so to own something beautiful that I can wear and see every day from a brand I’ve admired for so long feels very special


----------



## TheGoofyCat

My first pair of Chanel shoes. Only went in to browse at Selfridges and I fell in love. This is my first ever designer purchase that I hadn’t planned and budgeted for, but I just had to have them


----------



## Coach Superfan

h.cc.lover said:


> Small lambskin boy with ghw from Rue Cambon. My first white box.. love it!
> View attachment 5230259
> 
> View attachment 5230260


great choice! welcome to the white box club lol


----------



## fiantoduri

kairuna said:


> Some of the other ones I was looking at specifically were the small JUC with diamonds, regular love, and rose gold CDC. It ended up being more of a process of elimination based on look and how well it fit into my lifestyle
> 
> JUC: Don't like how to regular sized one looks on me, but small juc doesn't feel substantial on its own. Also worried about issues people have mentioned on the cartier thread about catching on things and bending out of shape. Decided I wanted a bangle for my first bracelet, and might consider a small juc down the line for stacking
> 
> love: Beautiful bracelet, but wanted something that's easy to get in and out of. I didn't like the cartier rose gold as much as chanel's beige gold, and have heard the rose gold turns more yellow over time. Not a fan of yellow gold on me
> 
> CDC: really love the cdc design but felt like it's a bit too edgy for my daily style.
> 
> It was kind of a hard decision because I do really like all of them but, I felt like the coco crush felt the most me in terms of style. The beige gold is really stunning in person and I adore the scallop detail. It feels simple and timeless without feeling generic. I like that it's easy to remove on my own, and like that it's not too recognizable outside of chanel lovers. Ultimately, it really came down to how I felt when wearing it, and when trying them on the coco crush made me feel the most pretty and happy. Chanel is my favorite luxury brand and has been since I was younger and getting into fashion, so to own something beautiful that I can wear and see every day from a brand I’ve admired for so long feels very special


Thanks for the details! I've been debating between the love bracelet and the coco crush too; we'll see what I end up deciding on hah


----------



## kairuna

fiantoduri said:


> Thanks for the details! I've been debating between the love bracelet and the coco crush too; we'll see what I end up deciding on hah



I’d love to know what you decide! They’re both beautiful options so it really comes down to preference. If it’s at all possible, I’d recommend trying them both on!


----------



## Mehebags

My new bag finally came in. What do you think? I can’t decide if I should keep it or not.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Mehebags said:


> My new bag finally came in. What do you think? I can’t decide if I should keep it or not.



I was curious about this bag so i am glad someone bought it lol. It reminds me of the Hermes Evelyne but looks like it has a better closure? Does the top have any zipper closure or is it just the turnlock? (Personally I am not a fan of totes without a complete closure)

It will take me a while to get used to non-chain straps on Chanel bags. To me, that is a signature staple to their bags. It reminds me of the straps Coach used to use (or maybe they still do; I have not shopped Coach in a decade+)

I like the hanging chain detail and the size seems pretty large.

When trying to decide whether to keep it or not, consider whether you envision this to be a bag you'll reach for often, how functional it will be for your lifestyle, whether you already have something in a similar style, and whether there's something else you'd rather have instead. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## leighdesigns

GAN said:


> this is so pretty esp your mini reissue! I did not know it come n this gray metallic color and the hardware is rhw that makes it so unique as I hardly see mini with rhw these day.  I recently bought mine exact design but in black with aged gold hardware.
> Really love this combo! thank you for sharing


Would love to see pictures of your mini reissue!


----------



## Weedee4

First Chanel bag from the boutique in Boston! I have a WOC from years ago but this one was a long time coming.


----------



## GAN

leighdesigns said:


> Would love to see pictures of your mini reissue!





leighdesigns said:


> Would love to see pictures of your mini reissue!


Hi, here is my mini reissue from 21K. My boutique only order this color in. But I am lucky to have this beauty, thank to my SA.


----------



## flyingfree27

I’m so excited to share my favourite Chanel bag in my collection with all of you. I’ve always wanted a reissue size 255 with charms (since it seems like they are no longer produced ever since V took over). The original owner left it in its box for the past 3 years unboxed. I cannot believe how lucky I am (also to have gotten it at 85% of its original price 3 years ago). I love all the charms, especially the holographic bunny. It also reminds me of all the nature that my children love to play in.

Presenting to you my unexpected find in brand new condition from 18K. I am very happy to give it a new lease of life that it truly deserves.


----------



## GAN

flyingfree27 said:


> I’m so excited to share my favourite Chanel bag in my collection with all of you. I’ve always wanted a reissue size 255 with charms (since it seems like they are no longer produced ever since V took over). The original owner left it in its box for the past 3 years unboxed. I cannot believe how lucky I am (also to have gotten it at 85% of its original price 3 years ago). I love all the charms, especially the holographic bunny. It also reminds me of all the nature that my children love to play in.
> 
> Presenting to you my unexpected find in brand new condition from 18K. I am very happy to give it a new lease of life that it truly deserves.
> 
> View attachment 5232820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232823


 Congrats in scoring this! I also been on lookout for this charm reissue as I love reissue style so much too.. I saw a listing on this yesterday morn, it was sold in afternoon. I think that might be you the lucky buyer who got this.  Is this the size 225 or 226?


----------



## flyingfree27

GAN said:


> Congrats in scoring this! I also been on lookout for this charm reissue as I love reissue style so much too.. I saw a listing on this yesterday morn, it was sold in afternoon. I think that might be you the lucky buyer who got this.  Is this the size 225 or 226?


Yeap I got it yesterday afternoon, although the listing has been there for 2 days already. It’s the size 225  The seller was super friendly and easy going. Only selling to clear space!


----------



## asyoucansee

flyingfree27 said:


> Yeap I got it yesterday afternoon, although the listing has been there for 2 days already. It’s the size 225  The seller was super friendly and easy going. Only selling to clear space!


May I ask where can I see the listing place you mentioned? Thank you


----------



## h.cc.lover

flyingfree27 said:


> I’m so excited to share my favourite Chanel bag in my collection with all of you. I’ve always wanted a reissue size 255 with charms (since it seems like they are no longer produced ever since V took over). The original owner left it in its box for the past 3 years unboxed. I cannot believe how lucky I am (also to have gotten it at 85% of its original price 3 years ago). I love all the charms, especially the holographic bunny. It also reminds me of all the nature that my children love to play in.
> 
> Presenting to you my unexpected find in brand new condition from 18K. I am very happy to give it a new lease of life that it truly deserves.
> 
> View attachment 5232820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232823


adorable. congrats!


----------



## flyingfree27

asyoucansee said:


> May I ask where can I see the listing place you mentioned? Thank you


Hi, it’s an application used for selling all sorts of stuff in the country where I am located (Singapore). If you are not located here then the application wouldn’t be so useful.


----------



## Musicris

lindamirella said:


> Do you mind sharing the code of this please ?


Sorry for the delay!


----------



## asyoucansee

flyingfree27 said:


> Hi, it’s an application used for selling all sorts of stuff in the country where I am located (Singapore). If you are not located here then the application wouldn’t be so useful.


Thank you dear !


----------



## vanwin7

Scored two SLGs this month at different boutiques (super hard now to get new SLG inventory)!  Already have a lot of classic bags so now onto accessories 

Iridescent pink (although more rose gold) zipped coin purse and iridescent purple card holder (very faint purple, more lilac).


----------



## shoelahver

My last piece for 21k. I am too obsessed with this blue! I do wish it was silver hardware though.


----------



## CheckIfTheresACoupon

snagged this beauty today at the boutique on newbury in boston !


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Anniversary gift from hubby,  a pair of mid calf boots ! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ChanelCeline

Bought two classic items this month.


----------



## ItalianBagAddict

nysurg said:


> Just ordered this! Excited to finally get a 19 bag!!
> 
> View attachment 5212608


I love the 19. It is one of my favorite Chanel designs of all time. Congrats on the color choice!


----------



## lilah1

I was looking for a special Chanel SLG while in Paris and my lovely SA found this cutie (looks much better in person!).
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## LilyLA

I couldn’t say no to these


----------



## Fashionista25

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Anniversary gift from hubby,  a pair of mid calf boots ! Thanks for letting me share.


Love your boots! Which store did you get it from if you don't mind me asking. I wanted to get a pair last year but didn't. It's been on my mind but haven't found any stores.


----------



## mlitmo

Got my hands on this beauty from
21k! Small blue iridescent coco handle.


----------



## mmcjm

I got this right before  the price increase. What do you guys think of this blue ???


----------



## monkyjib

mmcjm said:


> I got this right before  the price increase. What do you guys think of this blue ???


It’s a beautiful color but what matters more is whether you love it?


----------



## mochibabu

I got this beautiful CF in dark grey today. I went into the stores looking for minis but they hardly had any, and CFs had very limited selection. I got this because I already have coco handle in caviar black. 

But now I am feeling a little scared that I may have FOMO-ed before the price increase and this won't hold its value well, as I don't see this color being sold often. Any thoughts?











mmcjm said:


> I got this right before the price increase. What do you guys think of this blue ???



I personally like it!


----------



## lindamirella

Musicris said:


> Sorry for the delay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233929


thanks a  lot!


----------



## mmcjm

pamelastanlee said:


> I got this beautiful CF in dark grey today. I went into the stores looking for minis but they hardly had any, and CFs had very limited selection. I got this because I already have coco handle in caviar black.
> 
> But now I am feeling a little scared that I may have FOMO-ed before the price increase and this won't hold its value well, as I don't see this color being sold often. Any thoughts?
> View attachment 5236957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like it!


Thanks! I'm more of a black bag person and it's my first cf that is so light. I feel I'd only dare to wear white with this bag. Anyway I think lambskin as a whole does not sell as well as caviar on the resale market. But with all these price increases you will not lose any money with this flap if you hold it for 2 or more years and provided you keep it in excellent condition.  and its a nice colour   that will match easily. Also you have a black bag already so more variety the better.


----------



## mochibabu

mmcjm said:


> Thanks! I'm more of a black bag person and it's my first cf that is so light. I feel I'd only dare to wear white with this bag. Anyway I think lambskin as a whole does not sell as well as caviar on the resale market. But with all these price increases you will not lose any money with this flap if you hold it for 2 or more years and provided you keep it in excellent condition.  and its a nice colour   that will match easily. Also you have a black bag already so more variety the better.



Yes, I think so too. There was no caviar option available at all for the CF and I am guessing because they all sell out, or they will somehow magically appear after the price increase. Sometimes buying what I love is hard....

I will definitely hold this for longer term. I bought preloved before and the previous owners couldn't take care of it well, sometimes I wish I can be the owner  

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Litsa

Got these sneakers last night. They’re surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## flyingfree27

mmcjm said:


> I got this right before  the price increase. What do you guys think of this blue ???


Absolutely gorgeous, such a sweet ice queen.


----------



## geenebeene

When my DH heard about the price increase coming in Nov 3rd, he urged me to get something and so... I couldn't resist.
I'm a sucker for tweed bag and plus those rhinestones on the CC lock... 
I feel that between tweed and my black lambskin mini, i'll reach for tweed more, no worrying about scratches.
I'll be picking her up this afternoon.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## baninny

pamelastanlee said:


> I got this beautiful CF in dark grey today. I went into the stores looking for minis but they hardly had any, and CFs had very limited selection. I got this because I already have coco handle in caviar black.
> 
> But now I am feeling a little scared that I may have FOMO-ed before the price increase and this won't hold its value well, as I don't see this color being sold often. Any thoughts?
> View attachment 5236957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like it!


I love it!!! I wish I could get one


----------



## Luxloversf

I wanted to share my very first Chanel handbag purchase. Thanks to @nat74 I was able to get the black medium coco handle. Fed Ex delivery this morning, I’m so excited to receive this gorgeous bag! . Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## baninny

Luxloversf said:


> I wanted to share my very first Chanel handbag purchase. Thanks to @nat74 I was able to get the black medium coco handle. Fed Ex delivery this morning, I’m so excited to receive this gorgeous bag! . Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237420
> View attachment 5237421
> View attachment 5237426
> View attachment 5237428


Great purchase! Congrats


----------



## LRG

I picked up these earlier this month after getting the beige and black version in September. I’ve worn them so much already and have just gotten around to taking a picture.


----------



## BirkinLover77

mlitmo said:


> Got my hands on this beauty from
> 21k! Small blue iridescent coco handle.
> View attachment 5236698


It’s a beautiful color! Congratulations.


----------



## flyingfree27

geenebeene said:


> When my DH heard about the price increase coming in Nov 3rd, he urged me to get something and so... I couldn't resist.
> I'm a sucker for tweed bag and plus those rhinestones on the CC lock...
> I feel that between tweed and my black lambskin mini, i'll reach for tweed more, no worrying about scratches.
> I'll be picking her up this afternoon.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5237270


Such a unique and pretty piece! Do you know which collection/season it’s from?


----------



## geenebeene

flyingfree27 said:


> Such a unique and pretty piece! Do you know which collection/season it’s from?


Thank you!  It's from this current season 21K.


----------



## mlitmo

BirkinLover77 said:


> It’s a beautiful color! Congratulations.


Thank you!! So fun!


----------



## joylisajo

My new additions that comes with a ticket to ban island! Purchased a small cf & a slg earlier this year! SMH 
I wanted the gradient woc & had 3 to choose from. I wasn't in love with the color distribution on 2 & the last one had noticeable creases that I couldn't get over 
I did love this periwinkle/violet woc. It's more blue/grey than what I usually buy so I'm glad to expand my 40 shades pastel purple collection.
I also bought the last iridescent blue zippy wallet in the boutique since I immediately fell in love with the color. There were lots wrinkles you can see depending on lighting but it didn't bother me now & wouldn't bother me in the future. It was just that eye catching & beautiful


----------



## Fashdashing

pamelastanlee said:


> I got this beautiful CF in dark grey today. I went into the stores looking for minis but they hardly had any, and CFs had very limited selection. I got this because I already have coco handle in caviar black.
> 
> But now I am feeling a little scared that I may have FOMO-ed before the price increase and this won't hold its value well, as I don't see this color being sold often. Any thoughts?
> View attachment 5236957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like it!


stunning!!


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

pamelastanlee said:


> I got this beautiful CF in dark grey today. I went into the stores looking for minis but they hardly had any, and CFs had very limited selection. I got this because I already have coco handle in caviar black.
> 
> But now I am feeling a little scared that I may have FOMO-ed before the price increase and this won't hold its value well, as I don't see this color being sold often. Any thoughts?
> View attachment 5236957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like it!


I love this grey. It’s impossible to get it from boutiques where I live. I see it being sold by resellers and always above retail price. Keep this baby!


----------



## mochibabu

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> I love this grey. It’s impossible to get it from boutiques where I live. I see it being sold by resellers and always above retail price. Keep this baby!



Oh really, where do you live? Yes I do not see this colour being sold often.. so I had some buyer remorse. But I am keeping it 



Fashdashing said:


> stunning!!


thank you dear!!


----------



## Drdolphin

My husband found my dream bag before the price increase. He lucked out on his business trip. Went in for an SLG & came out with a black caviar jumbo with silver hardware!   Need to take photos with my other October finds.


----------



## sparklywacky

My SA texted me that they received black caviar classic flat card holders yesterday so I went to the shop as fast as I could and got this little baby.

I have a tiny issue with it though which I will post in the appropriate thread.


----------



## nashpoo

My first mini with top handle!


----------



## blkbarbie310

The micros are from September but the coin purse was purchased yesterday!


----------



## BWM

My very 1st mini coco handle and I’m in ❤!


----------



## baninny

mbabm said:


> View attachment 5220285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not from the current collection but I chanced upon this beauty. Lucky to have found my 21p brown!


STUNNING!! I love the 21p brown


----------



## bubberlee

Stepped into Chanel yesterday not at all wanting to get a bag. I just tagged along with my friend who mentioned the impending price increase and that we should go take a look. And BOOM, 1 hour later I found myself a proud owner of this gorgeous thing!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

bubberlee said:


> Stepped into Chanel yesterday not at all wanting to get a bag. I just tagged along with my friend who mentioned the impending price increase and that we should go take a look. And BOOM, 1 hour later I found myself a proud owner of this gorgeous thing!


Wow, that burgundy bag is gorgeous!  Congrats on our purchase!!


----------



## Deleted member 681277

I know. Pastel colors have been so sought after since last year. After owning and adoring them, I got these two picked up this month for cheerful holiday season. Happy Halloween!


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

pamelastanlee said:


> Oh really, where do you live? Yes I do not see this colour being sold often.. so I had some buyer remorse. But I am keeping it
> 
> 
> thank you dear!!


I live in Singapore. ✌


----------



## BagLadyT

joylisajo said:


> My new additions that comes with a ticket to ban island! Purchased a small cf & a slg earlier this year! SMH
> I wanted the gradient woc & had 3 to choose from. I wasn't in love with the color distribution on 2 & the last one had noticeable creases that I couldn't get over
> I did love this periwinkle/violet woc. It's more blue/grey than what I usually buy so I'm glad to expand my 40 shades pastel purple collection.
> I also bought the last iridescent blue zippy wallet in the boutique since I immediately fell in love with the color. There were lots wrinkles you can see depending on lighting but it didn't bother me now & wouldn't bother me in the future. It was just that eye catching & beautiful
> View attachment 5237863
> 
> View attachment 5237864
> 
> View attachment 5237866



“My new additions that comes w a ticket to ban island!” Lmao!!!


----------



## Sharona228

I need to go to ban island after October purchases☺️


----------



## j83702

eggz716 said:


> Love this classic medium wallet I just picked up! makes me smile each time i look at it! Doggie doesn‘t seem to care :/
> View attachment 5231744
> View attachment 5231745


Hi, does cash fit in this unfolded? Also do you mind sharing the retail price? Thank you


----------



## Choubaroo

tjkcrs said:


> Couldn't pass up this shimmery, silvery SLG that literally reminded me of the holographic scales on Rainbow Fish when it catches the light at just the right angle!
> 
> In natural light:
> View attachment 5228808
> 
> 
> At just the right angle:
> View attachment 5228810
> 
> 
> And thanks to the macro function on the iPhone 13 Pro, here's a SUPER close up of the holographic shimmer.
> View attachment 5228822



Thanks for sharing a close up of this beautiful and unique silver, shimmery,  glitter color.  I bought my medium CF in this same color in late October but didn't get a chance to post due to Halloween activities (priorities )


----------



## tjkcrs

Choubaroo said:


> Thanks for sharing a close up of this beautiful and unique silver, shimmery,  glitter color.  I bought my medium CF in this same color in late October but didn't get a chance to post due to Halloween activities (priorities )


Ahhhh, gorgeous!! I bet it looks even more beautiful in a full on classic flap!


----------



## tpm1224

With the looming price increase, decided to add these now rather than later. Was able to snag these Saturday!  So grateful.

I was also able to get one last item from my wishlist today! But will post that last once I get it.

But here are two items from my wishlist that I can finally tick off. I already have the black classic flap with gold hardware but also wanted one with silver hardware too


----------



## monkyjib

Litsa said:


> Got these sneakers last night. They’re surprisingly comfortable.
> View attachment 5237040


I just got a pair, too, and love them so much. Like you said, they are so comfy!


----------



## platanoparty

bubberlee said:


> Stepped into Chanel yesterday not at all wanting to get a bag. I just tagged along with my friend who mentioned the impending price increase and that we should go take a look. And BOOM, 1 hour later I found myself a proud owner of this gorgeous thing!


So stunning !! Do you mind sharing the color code/season? Congratulations!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Musicris said:


> Sorry for the delay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233929



Your post helped me a lot. I was able to track down the last card holder in my country. Thank you so much.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Choubaroo said:


> Thanks for sharing a close up of this beautiful and unique silver, shimmery,  glitter color.  I bought my medium CF in this same color in late October but didn't get a chance to post due to Halloween activities (priorities )



Please can you post the code/tag? I'll see if I can track one down as I love the color.
Is it priced differently as its a seasonal color?


----------



## Samuestar

ELIZAXUAN said:


> I know. Pastel colors have been so sought after since last year. After owning and adoring them, I got these two picked up this month for cheerful holiday season. Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 5238432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238433



OMG, both are absolutely stunning! Would you mind telling me which season the pink one is from? And is it more pink or red?


----------



## Deleted member 681277

Samuestar said:


> OMG, both are absolutely stunning! Would you mind telling me which season the pink one is from? And is it more pink or red?


Thank you. It's from 21K, a lovely sharp pink I would say with blue undertone and the silver hardware makes the pink kind of crisp. The receipt describes the color as Brilliant Rose. I don't get a feeling of red even true red (the one with blue undertone) as it does not seem to show yellow/orange tones in my opinion. This picture has the tag and shows color in natural light.


----------



## minnie04

I think this will be my last Chanel for a long time , happy with my current collection now and I will continuously enjoy to see everybody’ purchases …


----------



## pl0120

just got this yesterday and debating if i should keep this or continue searching for the black caviar WOC GHW. thoughts?


----------



## bubberlee

platanoparty said:


> So stunning !! Do you mind sharing the color code/season? Congratulations!


Thank you! 
It's 21K NF288!


----------



## Samuestar

ELIZAXUAN said:


> Thank you. It's from 21K, a lovely sharp pink I would say with blue undertone and the silver hardware makes the pink kind of crisp. The receipt describes the color as Brilliant Rose. I don't get a feeling of red even true red (the one with blue undertone) as it does not seem to show yellow/orange tones in my opinion. This picture has the tag and shows color in natural light.



Thank you so much for replying ! It's absolutely gorgeous, seems like I have to take a trip to the boutique and take a closer look at it.


----------



## ashin121

Litsa said:


> Got these sneakers last night. They’re surprisingly comfortable.
> View attachment 5237040


Can I ask how much this is? Super cute


----------



## S2loo

I bought my first classic flap (medium lambskin with SHW) while on holiday in Copenhagen earlier in the week (lucky it was right before the price increase aswell!). But it was a bit of an impulse as I really wanted it in Caviar (scared of the fragility of lambskin) and GHW but the SA told me that this was the last one left so I just went for it hoping to exchange it when I get back to London. However, I've been calling up the London boutiques and they have said that caviar is all out of stock and have no idea when the next delivery will be in 

I'm really torn between whether I should continue waiting until the caviar pops up to exchange (but it seems like its super rare now) or if I should just start using the lambskin and give it some love (I'm just really scared of scratching it!)?

Would love to get some advice from you guys!


----------



## princess suki

S2loo said:


> I bought my first classic flap (medium lambskin with SHW) while on holiday in Copenhagen earlier in the week (lucky it was right before the price increase aswell!). But it was a bit of an impulse as I really wanted it in Caviar (scared of the fragility of lambskin) and GHW but the SA told me that this was the last one left so I just went for it hoping to exchange it when I get back to London. However, I've been calling up the London boutiques and they have said that caviar is all out of stock and have no idea when the next delivery will be in
> 
> I'm really torn between whether I should continue waiting until the caviar pops up to exchange (but it seems like its super rare now) or if I should just start using the lambskin and give it some love (I'm just really scared of scratching it!)?
> 
> Would love to get some advice from you guys!


I don’t want to unduly concern you but are you sure you can exchange? Just because it seems to be more difficult to exchange items in UK/Europe than US and especially considering you bought your bag in one country and want to exchange in another. I have to say that I personally prefer caviar but black lambskin shows less wear than lighter colours. The good thing about lambskin is that most small scratches can be buffed out so you can just check over after using and use your finger to gently smooth out any scratches.


----------



## Lookelou

S2loo said:


> I bought my first classic flap (medium lambskin with SHW) while on holiday in Copenhagen earlier in the week (lucky it was right before the price increase aswell!). But it was a bit of an impulse as I really wanted it in Caviar (scared of the fragility of lambskin) and GHW but the SA told me that this was the last one left so I just went for it hoping to exchange it when I get back to London. However, I've been calling up the London boutiques and they have said that caviar is all out of stock and have no idea when the next delivery will be in
> 
> I'm really torn between whether I should continue waiting until the caviar pops up to exchange (but it seems like its super rare now) or if I should just start using the lambskin and give it some love (I'm just really scared of scratching it!)?
> 
> Would love to get some advice from you guys!


if you do exchange, you are going to have to pay the increased price?  I prefer lambskin myself...I think the caviar does not look as elevated as the lambskin


----------



## Litsa

ashin121 said:


> Can I ask how much this is? Super cute


Yeah they were $1125


----------



## S2loo

Lookelou said:


> if you do exchange, you are going to have to pay the increased price?  I prefer lambskin myself...I think the caviar does not look as elevated as the lambskin


So its really interesting but the store manager in Copenhagen said that exchange is based on the value of the bag so even though the price has increased now, so does the value of my bag  . And that's why they're actually not supposed to sell the classics right before price increase (to prevent people from taking advantage of this loophole). That said, I haven't managed to confirm that point with the London boutiques yet but they have said its ok for me to exchange - provided there's stock (only at stand alone boutiques so I won't be able to do it at harrods or selfridges).


----------



## Zixi1000

October goodies - part 2
Love the iridescent blue and glitter silver from 21K and got them in small doses.
Also finally got the coco crush earrings in beige gold - they feel substantial and are super comfortable to wear
Brooch for my camel coat - I am all winter ready!


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

Sharona228 said:


> I need to go to ban island after October purchases☺️
> View attachment 5238861
> View attachment 5238862




Love the white clutch with chain!!!! So I ordered the black one. And I was confused on the website it shows as different amount than what I was charged. I then asked my SA what is the size?  Once she told me it looks like there are two different sizes?  Correct?


----------



## preciousp

I bought these a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## hjspell

Before the price increase..


----------



## Choubaroo

sweetlikechocolate said:


> Please can you post the code/tag? I'll see if I can track one down as I love the color.
> Is it priced differently as its a seasonal color?



Sorry it took awhile for me to do this.  I hope you can find the same medium silver.  It's $7800 (before price increase on Nov 3rd).


----------



## Choubaroo

S2loo said:


> So its really interesting but the store manager in Copenhagen said that exchange is based on the value of the bag so even though the price has increased now, so does the value of my bag  . And that's why they're actually not supposed to sell the classics right before price increase (to prevent people from taking advantage of this loophole). That said, I haven't managed to confirm that point with the London boutiques yet but they have said its ok for me to exchange - provided there's stock (only at stand alone boutiques so I won't be able to do it at harrods or selfridges).



I agree with Lookelou, the lambskin medium with SHW is so much more luxurious looking,  especially in pics,  than caviar.  Ideally you'll get both once you find your black caviar with GHW. If you look at "medium Chanel handbag" thread, many have both. In general it's very hard to get medium black,  especially now with bag restrictions, so if you got one just keep it.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Choubaroo said:


> Sorry it took awhile for me to do this.  I hope you can find the same medium silver.  It's $7800 (before price increase on Nov 3rd).



Thank you, I will ask my SA.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My birthday presents before the selected bags  price increase!


----------



## zaraha

S2loo said:


> I bought my first classic flap (medium lambskin with SHW) while on holiday in Copenhagen earlier in the week (lucky it was right before the price increase aswell!). But it was a bit of an impulse as I really wanted it in Caviar (scared of the fragility of lambskin) and GHW but the SA told me that this was the last one left so I just went for it hoping to exchange it when I get back to London. However, I've been calling up the London boutiques and they have said that caviar is all out of stock and have no idea when the next delivery will be in
> 
> I'm really torn between whether I should continue waiting until the caviar pops up to exchange (but it seems like its super rare now) or if I should just start using the lambskin and give it some love (I'm just really scared of scratching it!)?
> 
> Would love to get some advice from you guys!


Hold on to your bag and keep calling them them in mornings, tell your SA who sold the bag that you wanted the caviar so if he/she can find one to exchange and if they give you hard time ask for manager help.  They will get more stock, don’t give up!


----------



## BB8

Since the new limit restrictions mean I couldn't get a bag, I got this pretty pop of color in the meantime.


----------



## Musicris

sweetlikechocolate said:


> Your post helped me a lot. I was able to track down the last card holder in my country. Thank you so much.


You are so welcome! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## CPA

Picked this up today.  Mini flap.


----------



## pl0120

CPA said:


> Picked this up today.  Mini flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243571


what's the name of this one? does it fit the iphone pro max?


----------



## CPA

pl0120 said:


> what's the name of this one? does it fit the iphone pro max?


Yes, mini flap


----------



## eggz716

j83702 said:


> Hi, does cash fit in this unfolded? Also do you mind sharing the retail price? Thank you


Yes cash fits unfolded, $925 USD


----------



## Purselover86

My newest bag lovee it


----------



## Purse6irl

beautiful!


----------



## Purselette

Hello, I've been meaning to share this tote that Chanel calls a Shopping Bag. I purchased the tote from from the Chanel Short Hills, NJ boutique in October.  I appreciate everyone sharing their purchases in these type of threads. 




This 3rd photo is of the back.


----------



## priscillaparker

hjspell said:


> Bought silver ones the end of last month
> View attachment 5212407
> 
> 
> Got this black one yesterday
> View attachment 5212409
> 
> 
> Love these mini camera bags!


So cute!! Can you please share the tag/code for this bag? TIA!


----------

